# Phew.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hio.

Even if you do not like motor bike racing you wil like this.






ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow. Pretty impressive racing. These guys must have some bottle. I have done a tiny bit of motor racing on four wheels and never had any fear and have had a few big bikes but how anyone has the guts to go around a track like that on two wheels is beyond me.


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

I*N*C*R*E*D*I*B*LE


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oooo. I was squirming in my seat there, and knees were going like a Wimbledon match 

Mano-a-mano racing is skillful, but these guys have the edge in sheer guts. My brother used to race in the IoM TT.






Dave


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Reminds me of the tussle Barry Sheene had with Kenny Roberts at Silverstone, sometime in the 80's I think.
Sheene was leading up the Hanger Straight when he put two fingers up at Roberts behind his back, both doing around 150 mph.
Both brilliant races, far more entertaining than F1 in my opinion.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the roundy-roundy stuff but that was impressive racing all the same


----------

